

Dear Google Chrome Team: Please Add An SSH Client To Google Chrome - travisglines
http://www.travisglines.com/uncategorized/dear-google-chrome-team-please-add-an-ssh-client-to-google-chrome

======
nbpoole
Or you could use Portable PuTTY:
<http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/portableputty.php>

Edit: A different version is available at
<http://portableapps.com/apps/internet/putty_portable>

~~~
travisglines
I would still have to download or carry a usb stick with me, which is less
than ideal.

~~~
prodigal_erik
Even if a machine already has a trustworthy ssh client and you still use
passwords, you have to carry your known_hosts or download it via https anyway.
The pre-installed ssh client would be such a high-value target for attacks
that I think I'd prefer downloading a copy of mine.

------
chris_j
When I read the headline, I was wondering why you would need it. Of course,
the post explains where it would be of value: when using the computer
belonging to a friend/family member. In that situation, a Chrome ssh client
extension would be pretty useful. I guess you could generalise this a little
and say that it would be nice to have a Chrome extension for anything that
doesn't come as standard with Windows. How about a Chrome extension that
implements vi/emacs? Or the shell?

~~~
travisglines
I'm sure you could find an editor on the web for vi/emacs type editing. "the
shell" could be solved by a simple ssh into the loop back interface of the
local machine.

------
chris_j
I had a quick search for ssh extensions for Chrome and found at least one:

<http://ssh-chrome.sourceforge.net/>

I've not tried it so I can't comment on it. Is that what you are looking for
or do you want it baked into the heart of the browser (so it is there without
needing to install anything)?

~~~
travisglines
Overall I'd just really enjoy having a high quality SSH client come standard
with pretty much every computer I touch. One of the best ways to do that is
integrate it into modern browsers.

------
HardyLeung
I wonder if it is possible to write it as a Chrome extension?

~~~
int3
I think it might be possible via NPAPI.

